# Introduction: Hello



## Scott Wilkinson (Oct 3, 2016)

Hello,

My name is Scott Wilkinson. This is my first post here on the Canadian Guitar Forum. I just discovered this website today. So, I thought I would join and introduce myself.

I imagine it might be customary to post a picture of one's guitar on a guitar forum. Here is mine:



















Sincerely, Scott


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

That is possibly the most gorgeous les paul I have ever laid eyes on. You just made a Tele man GAS for a Lester...


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

beauty and welcome !


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Welcome aboard Scott. Beautiful guitar you have there.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Its customary for new users in their first thread to donate a guitar to a fellow member via a random number generator. Each member is allowed to enter 6 times.
Thanks!!
Its a beauty!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Scott, nice LP!


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

capnjim said:


> Its customary for new users in their first thread to donate a guitar to a fellow member via a random number generator. Each member is allowed to enter 6 times.
> Thanks!!
> Its a beauty!


Welcome to the forum Scott!

My first entry


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey Scott. I apologize in advance if this is "outing" you here but, for folks who didn't already know, Scott has a devoted following based around his creative "ExNihilo" guitars. I'm the owner of an early Double Cut that Scott made. Anyway, his modesty belies both his talent as a builder and his reputation as a genuinely nice person IMO. Welcome to the board Scott...finally!!!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Welcome, Scott. 

I wasn't sure if I like your razor blades or your bridges more, but now I know it's your guitars I like most. There've been a few stunning examples posted here (and occasionally for sale).


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree. genuine person. and I've owned three of his guitars (still have one for sale tele/sg). they're amazing.

you will like this place Scott. all gentlemen and some ladies too.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

VERY NICE and I'm not even a Les Paul fan.

Welcome and please post more pics!


----------



## Scott Wilkinson (Oct 3, 2016)

Wow! That was a surprise. I wasn't expecting that. Thank you for all of your kind words and warm welcome. It is also really neat to see people here that I have actually met in person. 

As, has been mentioned, I have been building guitars (mainly Les Paul style) since 2008. I am not a professional luthier. I merely do it as a hobby and I usually only own one electric guitar at a time. I do not build guitars for anyone or do special orders or anything like that. I just build one for myself and then end up selling it after awhile for two reasons: (1) because I want to build another and I need the money to buy all of the supplies (building a guitar is very expensive), and (2) I like the idea of someone having one of my guitars if they really like it. When I do sell, I do so at the cost of supplies. I have been told that this is foolish, but I figure it makes everyone happy.

Here are some pictures of some of the guitars that I have made.


----------



## Scott Wilkinson (Oct 3, 2016)

Here are some more. I hope you don't mind....


----------



## Scott Wilkinson (Oct 3, 2016)

And some more....


----------



## Scott Wilkinson (Oct 3, 2016)

And again....




















And here is (I think) the only picture that I have of myself actually building a guitar. This is just after I sprayed a faded burst. I have used aniline dyes on some of my Les Paul replicas so that they fade under UV light just like the originals, but most often I use permanent dyes so that I can lock in that vintage look. 










Well, that is probably enough pictures.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome and no, never enough pictures 

I want this one.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Wow, your work is fantastic. Welcome to the forum from another relatively new GC participant. I think I have seen that SG Paul of yours somewhere (MLP?). Anyway, that is one heckuva beautiful guitar.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

You could have quite a side business selling those for profit if you ever desired to. Especially if they play as good as they look.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome. 

Nice looking handiwork there. I drool, therefor I am.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

And you say you are not professional??? Welcome the forum!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have seen pics of many of your beautiful guitars on various websites. Such amazing and impressive art and craftsmanship!

Welcome to a wonderful, helpful and friendly forum. 

It would be an honour to meet you if you would ever like to enjoy talking over a coffee (I'm in Kitchener also). Send me a PM if you are interested.

Enjoy your time here and post often.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

They are all beautiful but that double cut LP Jr is the cats ass. A friend had one in the sixties I would love one.
welcome


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2016)

You're that Scott!?
Welcome aboard.

I heard about/researched you when I tried my darnedest to make a trade deal for this one.
Love it!
So.. what, started as a LP then, F' it! Let's turn it into a SG instead? lol.











I like the PG that you made for this.










I have to find/make something like it for my DC.










(sorry. don't mean to derail)


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Fantastic work! Love your designs and combinations. Welcome!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

nice stuff


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Welcome! Great guitars. I remember I saw the LP-SG guitar in this forum before.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Scott! I had the pleasure of playing a couple of your Les Pauls at Hugh's place. The one made from Spanish Cedar was exceptional.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Ever do any Fender style builds @Scott Wilkinson . Especially Telecasters. I like to drool over Telecasters.


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

Its great to welcome new members into the fold. Welcome and your work is incredible!


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

You really have an eye for putting together the most attractive features in a guitar. 
Looking forward to seeing more of your cast-offs.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Welcome. And one word - wow!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

You need to star building Teles. '60s style, sunburst, bound body. Not that I'm hinting or anything.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Very nice looking guitars, gorgeous!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

colchar said:


> You need to star building Teles. '60s style, sunburst, bound body. Not that I'm hinting or anything.


You have good taste.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> You have good taste.


I think Mr. Wilkinson has pretty good taste, the way he handcrafts beautiful instruments. And you guys want him to drop all that to screw a couple planks together?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> I think Mr. Wilkinson has pretty good taste, the way he handcrafts beautiful instruments. And you guys want him to drop all that to screw a couple planks together?


There beauty in simplicity.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, but there's beautifuller in complification. i.e. see pages 1 and 2 for photos of same.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome and to your holy mother of god collection of fine instruments!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Welcome Scott.
Beautiful work. Just, amazing. 
Well done.


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

Great looking guitars! Welcome.


----------



## Scott Wilkinson (Oct 3, 2016)

Thank you again everyone. Very kind of you.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Two things:

1) I am _very_ envious of your buffer and buffing skills.

2) Funny thing about wood grain. Some folks yearn for symmetry and book-matching, but symmetry is not the be-all and end-all of wood grain and finish. I think that first piece you lead off with amply illustrates that. The grain/figuring is highly unorthodox for a LP style, but it works wonderfully. Goes to show that there are more choices available than solid painted tops and bookmatched tiger tops.

Question: Several pieces shown use a soapbar P90 for the neck, and dog-ear for the bridge. Any particular reason for that choice?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I played the recent build today as I visited with Scott. Super nice guitar. The tail end of the notes rings out like a bell. Neck is not s big as the other two I had. Still a wonderful guitar


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

More pictures! Oh, and welcome to the forum!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Wow, that LP in your first post is a beauty! 

But... I'd love to be able to see the whole body, sans pickguard.


----------

